# blank film



## nikola (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi, 
My problem is that none of my photos shot with olympus om-1 were exposed after developing. I used 3 different color film types, and 2 labs. Lady in second lab told me to bring her up my camera so she could check if it's all right when the first roll didn't go off but she didn't see any errors after the first look. She gave me test film and that thing came up with photos that I took but she loaded the film. So it shoudn't be wrong ISO or aperture. Did I really load up film 3 times wrong? I was kinda ashamed when that came up to my mind so I didn't ask for help in the store. I do everything like on the youtube and still. Please help me out, I can provide with photos of developed film and camera.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 11, 2015)

nikola said:


> Hi,
> My problem is that none of my photos shot with olympus om-1 were exposed after developing. I used 3 different color film types, and 2 labs. Lady in second lab told me to bring her up my camera so she could check if it's all right when the first roll didn't go off but she didn't see any errors after the first look. She gave me test film and that thing came up with photos that I took but she loaded the film. So it shoudn't be wrong ISO or aperture. Did I really load up film 3 times wrong? I was kinda ashamed when that came up to my mind so I didn't ask for help in the store. I do everything like on the youtube and still. Please help me out, I can provide with photos of developed film and camera.


Sounds like the problem is the film is not being loaded properly on the take-up spool. After taking one or two shots can you rewind the film without putting into "rewind mode" - however that is done on your camera? If you can simply rewind without encountering any resistance, the film was not engaged in the takeup spool properly.


----------



## Designer (Sep 11, 2015)

When you load the film and close the back, turn the rewind spool a bit until some resistance is felt, then use the film advance lever to advance to the first frame.  Watch the rewind spool handle to make sure it is turning with each new film advance. 

If the rewind spool did not turn, open the back and re-insesrt the film into the take-up spool.  Follow the instructions that came with your camera for how to load film. 

Most likely you did not insert the leader into the take-up spool correctly.  There is a "wrong" way and a "right" way. 

After you have done this correctly a few times, it will become second nature for you to load film correctly.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2015)

I have some old vintage cameras that can be tricky to load. So sometimes I will make sure the film is caught on the sprockets of the take up reel, and then while I still have the back open, will push the shutter release and advance the film a frame or two to make sure it's caught and wrapping around the spool smoothly.

That will waste a couple of frames of film, so I have to remember that it will show #1 on the film counter after I close the back of the camera, but when I get to 21 or 22 (or 33 or 34) I'll already be at the end of the roll.

Unless there's something wrong with the camera that it isn't advancing the film properly. Do you notice if you feel any tension as the film advances? I usually can feel as it gets near the end of the roll, but it depends on the camera.

Here's the manual on Mike Butkus' camera manuals site if you don't already have it. http://www.cameramanuals.org/olympus_pdf/olympus_om-1-1.pdf


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2015)

I used to work in a camera store, back in the bad old days of all-film, all the time, every day.And I know from experience that YES, it's possible to improperly do almost ANYTHING!! I have encountered many people who had difficulties loading film. It was a huge, huge problem. Seriously. For casual photographers, or people who shot one roll a year or whatever, properly loading their cameras was such a big deal/fear, that they would often bring in their camera, buy a long roll (36) and ask if we could load their camera for them. Not making this up! That was at about the time that the new zoom lens P&S 35mm systems were all the rage--and those had AUTOMATED film loading systems.

A decade earlier, Pentax had invented the magic fingers (? name?) takeup spool, which had many,many loading slots all in high visibility white polycarbonate material, to make it stand out from the rest of the interior. The white, multi-slotted takeup spool allegedly made it easier for neophytes to load their cameras. Loading the film into the takeup slot is just part one of loading 135 film; making 100% sure that the film leader STAYS in the slot, and is securely wrapped so that the leader STAYS in the slot is the part many people mess up. And then, not knowing how to actually verify the advance of the film as it is being shot is where the whole thing comes crashing down to *a blank roll of film.*

Just as in so many fields, there is a point where mistakes are frequent, and loading 135 cartridge film properly is a critical point of failure for many people. Don't feel too bad. As Designer wrote above, "*Watch the rewind spool handle to make sure it is turning with each new film advance.*" YES! That, exactly, a thousand times yes!


----------



## compur (Sep 12, 2015)

When 35mm film is loaded properly the rewind knob (on opposite end of camera from advance lever) should rotate every time you advance the film. If the knob doesn't rotate then the film isn't advancing.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, if the camera store lady gave you test film and she loaded it and the those shots came out fine then I also agree that your issue is proper film loading.  

Changing film used to be like a Nascar pitstop when you worked to do it in seconds, while that is not usually necessary these days it is worthwhile to not just be able to load the film correctly, but to maximise the shots you can take and do it in the shortest time. You can practice by loading the film and then after confirming it loaded correctly just rewind until you feel the leader come off the take-up spool and open the back and load it again.


----------



## timor (Sep 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> A decade earlier, Pentax had invented the magic fingers (? name?) takeup spool


The best manual takeup spool system, almost foolproof, I ever used, was invented by Pentacon in Praktica L series. No slots, magic fingers or complicates and costly systems like Canon QL. Also very economical, ha ha. Usually gave 2-3 frames extra on 36 frames film. Simple grabbing wires which interlock the leader automatically.
Old, bad days of film ? That's biased.... But works for me. It means, that film required reliance on personal skill all the way, not on factory settings like nowadays.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2015)

Derrel magic fingers is a sex toy


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Derrel magic fingers is a sex toy



Maybe so! I remember using the college's Pentax ME Super back in the early 1980's...I did not like the multi-slotted takeup spool. Seems like I shared the same dismal opinion of it that many other Pentax shooters hold!  http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/...ve-my-me-i-hate-take-up-spool-mv-mg-same.html


----------



## nikola (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for your replays guys,
The thing is I actually loaded film the correct way, but I was unloading it while the back was open. No wonder all photos were brought black ie overexposed. Don't blame me I'm sure not the only one here who did this


----------



## timor (Sep 19, 2015)

Hilarious !! And sad at the same time. Please, do your research. Always. Some stuff, if used improperly may really hurt you.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 19, 2015)

nikola said:


> Thanks for your replays guys,
> The thing is I actually loaded film the correct way, but I was unloading it while the back was open. No wonder all photos were brought black ie overexposed. Don't blame me I'm sure not the only one here who did this


I think you are probably the only one


----------



## timor (Sep 19, 2015)

Gary, not everyone has a Leica... Please, have mercy on others...


----------



## CarlH (Sep 20, 2015)

wait till you have tried 120 roll film, and dropped the exposed roll before you have got it taped up!


----------



## timor (Sep 20, 2015)

CarlH said:


> wait till you have tried 120 roll film, and dropped the exposed roll before you have got it taped up!


Simple remedy: tape before take it from camera. Happened to you ?


----------



## compur (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## CarlH (Sep 28, 2015)

timor said:


> CarlH said:
> 
> 
> > wait till you have tried 120 roll film, and dropped the exposed roll before you have got it taped up!
> ...


Only once! with my Ziess Ikon


----------



## timor (Sep 28, 2015)

CarlH said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > CarlH said:
> ...


If such a thing happen, happen only once.


----------

